# headphones for gaming and movies



## Uchihamadara (Jan 7, 2016)

hello everyone i want to purchase a headphone under 1 k cannot extend beyond that
which would be used just for gaming and  movies
.i want to buy them asap


----------



## anky (Mar 1, 2016)

Soundpeats Qy7 Mini Lightweight Wireless Sports Headset: Amazon.in: Electronic
hows this one?


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 1, 2016)

There are a bunch of legendary earphones under 1k.

I own Cowon EM1 and Soundmagic ES18. There are others like creative ep 630 or sennheiser cx 180. But each of them have different sound signatures. For example, I find ES18 to have more bass compared to EM1 which is more balanced. Both have good clarity and loudness but ES18 seems to have more bass. Depends on what you like you can go for any of the 4 mentioned.
Also Tekfusion Twinwoofers is for around 1.2k which is also good if you like bass.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2016)

*www.amazon.in/Philips-SHL3000-00-O...1456835060&sr=8-4&keywords=philips+headphones

you cant go wrong with philips


----------



## anky (Mar 1, 2016)

decide to go with sounpeats qy7..will tell u guys its performance and other things


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2016)

anky said:


> decide to go with sounpeats qy7..will tell u guys its performance and other things



thats 1.9k.. 

your budget in OP was 1k..


----------



## anky (Mar 1, 2016)

oops...i posted another post for me..i am not the OP in this post.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2016)

ehhh.. sorry..


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry, just realized OP was looking for Headphones and not earphones, the price confused me. My suggestions are for earphones under 1k. As for headphones I would look at a higher price range otherwise I would stick to earphones for better quality. 
For gaming, for starters, Steelseries Siberia is a classic choice later upgrade to Kraken. Otherwise for under 1k the one suggested by anirbandd looks good enough.


----------

